# Hello from South Dakota



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Welcome!  

Any pics of them? They sound cute!

I'm Mandi, 16. Born and raised around Arabs and Half Arabs. Don't compete, just ride for pleasure. Been riding consistently about 7 years, started western, switched to english (jumping hooked me, lol). Other than horses, we just have one dog - A Yorkie.

These are our horses.
Lizzy, Appy/Arab mare about 17-18 years old:
(She's a ham, lol.)
http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/CowgirlatHeart21/?action=view&current=jy27_006.jpg

And Rumor, our registered Half Arab, 5 years old.
(He's a brat, haha)
http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/CowgirlatHeart21/?action=view&current=jy27_004.jpg

Have fun around here!


----------

